# Newbie Steelheaders be forwarned



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I know this is discussed every spring. With the spring thaw about to start and after the last couple of weeks being frozen out of most river access. I know everyone will be pushing it to get back on the fish. Please! pay attention to the possibility of ice dams breaking lose above your fishing locations. You can be in a very serious situation extremly fast and no one's life is worth a fish. Please make sure of where your at and take some time to scope out what is above your location on a river or stream. A little extra scouting may save you and your fishing partners life!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

And wear your wader belt!!!!!! Trust me, if it wasnt two guys coming into rocky to did me out from under the shelf ice, i wouldnt be here, i wouldnt of been under the ice if i hade my belt on!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

also be aware of the weather conditions in the surrounding areas..last spring in my newbie attempts it was drizzling here, but south of us must have been pretty bad because the rocky really started going and quickly. to the point where I could not get back to the shallow I walked down to get in...that was the scariest 10 minutes of my life when I realized I had to walk about 200 yards in slippery shale bottom almost chest deep with rubber wader boots and struggling to click my wading belt in(which I never did get to). got turned around twice and did not end up going in. there was a higher power looking down on me that day. Im sure I would have died because the pool ran into a downed tree that I would have went under and drowned. scariest moment in my life. I was still shaking an hour after. be careful people do die fishing all the time


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> And wear your wader belt!!!!!! Trust me, if it wasnt two guys coming into rocky to did me out from under the shelf ice, i wouldnt be here, i wouldnt of been under the ice if i hade my belt on!!!!!


Was the water cold?
















When did this happen Bob? WoW....I'm glad it turned out ok. Safety should always be first, even under good conditions.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Great advice guys...always be aware of your surroundings...

Dan


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

It's also a good idea to wear a wading jacket over your waders, this will delay your waders filling up with water just in case you fall in.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Really no need to get into water that deep anyhow.
If you're chest deep, you're standing where you should be fishing.

I went down in the chute at Todd Field last spring in hip boots.
About 25 degrees out, the current swept me downstream a bit.
Stripped down to my poly thermals and turned the heat on.
Then I bought new wading shoes....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I was only hip deep chasing a fish that a chunk of ice caught my line.... A big chunk of slush hit me in the back of the legs in fast water and pushed me down by the boulder hole downstream of rockcliff, I was doing the backstroke for awhile, but my waders filled up to quick and acted like a anchor and the sluch pushed me up under the sluch/ice shelf that was building up due to the mouth was froze up bad.... All it take is a slip near med-fast water or to get pounded by a big chunk of ice that broke off the bank!!!!! needless to say, I dont chase fish like that n e more!!!!!!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

The Man Above was watching out for you that day...

Dan


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

After reading these posts, I just purchased my wading belt for my waders. Very cheap insurance policy, $7.95. Can't wait for the thaw to start.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow thanks i definitly learned somethin here.....thats me chasing fish all the time!!!....goin to get those belts now to!!! thanks


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never used waders so forgive my ignorance, but what's a wader belt? Just something for someone to grab onto or does it provide some kind of flotation?


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Sharp Charge said:


> I've never used waders so forgive my ignorance, but what's a wader belt? Just something for someone to grab onto or does it provide some kind of flotation?


really neither. it keeps water from entering your waders fast and making them swell up with water, making it almost impossible to fight the current


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

crg said:


> really neither. it keeps water from entering your waders fast and making them swell up with water, making it almost impossible to fight the current


Aaaah, ok, thanks!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

If your not familuar with the water, and it's running a little high, a wading staff is worth it's weight in gold. Helped me out in some fast water.


----------

